# L'écran de l'iBook devient jaune



## JacquesBe (10 Septembre 2008)

Problème de couleur sur l'écran d'un iBook G3 de 2002.

Bonjour tous,
Après des années d'utilisation sans gros problèmes, en l'enclenchant un soir lors d'un voyage, l'écran de mon iBook (acheté en  mai 2002) est devenu jaune sur le côté gauche puis la jaunisse s'est répandue sur tout l'écran.
L'ordinateur fonctionne parfaitement bien sauf qu'un écran jaune pisseux clair n'est pas très pratique et peu utilisable pour visionner des photos.
*Branché à un écran externe, l'image est impeccable.*
De mauvais contacts sur l'écran de l'iBook sont possibles et vraisemblables mais le défaut est constant; il ne dépend pas de l'inclinaison de l'écran comme déjà vu avec un pb. de charnière sur un autre iBook.
Que faire?

Merci d'avance.
Jacques

Ordi.:
iBook
Processeur 600 MHz PowerPC G3
Mémoire 640 Mo SDRAM
achat mai 2002


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Septembre 2008)

acherter un nouveau mac 

a mon avis, il faut changer l'ecran


----------

